

Why Americans don't buy DVD players that record - nreece
http://www.news.com/8301-10784_3-9851947-7.html?tag=newsmap

======
imp
Here's the reason (FTA):

"Cable TV penetration is far higher in the States than Asia or Europe. With
cable, the same show can appear on a channel several times. In Europe and
Japan, you need to grab it when you can."

~~~
davidw
Hey, you're pretty good at that. You should write a few summaries for my site
Squeezed Books :-)

